# Philip's ADA 60P - UPDATED FTS 5/26/2012 [P.18]



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

PICS PICS PICS!

This going to be great, just as all of your tanks; you inspired me to join the forums and now I have an awesome tank and getting close to 1000 posts! Which is, of course, only a fourth of yours... Good luck!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

No.


Hi?uh... This is my iPod that I'm on..


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

yay! another tank from philip! i love your tanks. gratz on getting some cool ADA stuff!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> PICS PICS PICS!
> 
> This going to be great, just as all of your tanks; you inspired me to join the forums and now I have an awesome tank and getting close to 1000 posts! Which is, of course, only a fourth of yours... Good luck!


Thanks man! I hope your tank is doing well.  



JamesHockey said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Hi?uh... This is my iPod that I'm on..


Yes.



orchidman said:


> yay! another tank from philip! i love your tanks. gratz on getting some cool ADA stuff!


Thanks!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice setup! This is pretty close to what I'm doing with my custom made 15gal, only less lighting since my tank is 2 inches shorter than the 60p ^^

Are you planning on using the powersand at all? If so, and I'd recommend it, get the special powersand and a bottle of that tourmaline bc. It should help quite a bit with establishing the BB quickly. 

Anyways tho, looking forward to some pics


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Since when did you decide on a 60p?


Hi?uh... This is my iPod that I'm on..


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Where's the teaser pics?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

pics, or you dont have anything! i like pics of empty ADA tanks anyways!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

HolyAngel said:


> Nice setup! This is pretty close to what I'm doing with my custom made 15gal, only less lighting since my tank is 2 inches shorter than the 60p ^^
> 
> Are you planning on using the powersand at all? If so, and I'd recommend it, get the special powersand and a bottle of that tourmaline bc. It should help quite a bit with establishing the BB quickly.
> 
> Anyways tho, looking forward to some pics


I wasn't planning on using anything but aquasoil, but i'll look into the power sand and other substrate products from ADA. 



JamesHockey said:


> Since when did you decide on a 60p?
> 
> 
> Hi?uh... This is my iPod that I'm on..


I've wanted a 60P for a really long time-- but i was trying to decide whether i wanted more emersed containers or a 60P. I eventually decided on the 60P. :icon_mrgr I figured i mind as well take the offer from my parents while it was still there... 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Where's the teaser pics?





orchidman said:


> pics, or you dont have anything! i like pics of empty ADA tanks anyways!


Yes, i know my room is messy... but here's some pics:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice stand!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> nice stand!


Thanks! There's a small chip on the bottom right corner though. Anyone have any suggestions as to how i should go about repairing that? It's pretty deep.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

no idea. maybe something to go in there ( plaster, idk) then paint over it.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

uuuhhh hows about getting a new one...............


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

black epoxy wood filler. spread it in with a puddy knife so its a little over flat after it hardens buff it back down with 1000 grit on a small block of wood then switch to 1500 then overbuff the scuffed area with microbead car buffing solution (if you do this part by hand it will take for ever) your going to want a rotary buffer (or similar) to get the final gloss look.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I love the contain your self bag! And the 90g, and the 60-p and generally everything about your room and aquariums I love! 

Can't wait for it to be set-up.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That is just BOSS!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Those pics looks sweet. Your 90g looks really really really clean and healthy. Bring a hot date to a room with those sweet tanks...it's a done deal...roud:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Those pics looks sweet. Your 90g looks really really really clean and healthy. Bring a hot date to a room with those sweet tanks...it's a done deal...roud:


She'd be like: "OMG, an ADA tank!" Then when you show her the halide and emersed set-up...Dude, you got yerself a girlfriend.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow I totally thought you said there was a chip in the tank XD


Hi?uh... This is my iPod that I'm on..


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Da Plant Man said:


> She'd be like: "OMG, an ADA tank!" Then when you show her the halide and emersed set-up...Dude, you got yerself a girlfriend.


Yup!!

.
.




.



.
.
.
.
.
Not really lol, but we can dream


Hi?uh... This is my iPod that I'm on..


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

now when he says lets go to your bedroom, dont get excited, she only wants to see the tanks... :


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

haha...that's not how they think....

They see the beautiful 90g with all the plants flourishing....in their subconscious they think..."this male will make a good provider"....then the subconscious drives spawning season....


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> I love the contain your self bag! And the 90g, and the 60-p and generally everything about your room and aquariums I love!
> 
> Can't wait for it to be set-up.


Thanks Caton! I love the container store, but they always look at me funny when i say that i use them to grow plants in. "Is it for a school project?"... "Let's just go with that..." :hihi:



Geniusdudekiran said:


> That is just BOSS!


roud: That's just how i roll.



JamesHockey said:


> Wow I totally thought you said there was a chip in the tank XD
> 
> 
> Hi?uh... This is my iPod that I'm on..


Oh, no, i meant the stand. If there was a chip in the aquarium i'd return it in a heartbeat! 



shrimpnmoss said:


> Those pics looks sweet. Your 90g looks really really really clean and healthy. Bring a hot date to a room with those sweet tanks...it's a done deal...roud:





Da Plant Man said:


> She'd be like: "OMG, an ADA tank!" Then when you show her the halide and emersed set-up...Dude, you got yerself a girlfriend.





shrimpnmoss said:


> haha...that's not how they think....
> 
> They see the beautiful 90g with all the plants flourishing....in their subconscious they think..."this male will make a good provider"....then the subconscious drives spawning season....


Thanks for the dating advice guys, i always knew that my tanks had a purpose! :icon_mrgr


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The light came today.  Very pleased with it so far. Super bright and i like the 8000k better than the 67000k bulbs that i have over the 90G.

When i return from vacation in 2 weeks, i'm going to purchase the filter, substrate, co2 system, garden mat, etc. 

Pics!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

that tank is smexyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

fishykid1 said:


> that tank is smexyyyy!!!!!!!


Amen to that brotha!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

NICE!

Just how big is your room!?

I can barely fit 2 small 5 gallon tanks in my room.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice like looks great


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I envy thee.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

fishykid1 said:


> that tank is smexyyyy!!!!!!!





RipariumGuy said:


> Amen to that brotha!





Da Plant Man said:


> I envy thee.


Thanks guys!



xJaypex said:


> NICE!
> 
> Just how big is your room!?
> 
> I can barely fit 2 small 5 gallon tanks in my room.


Uhmm i think it's 15ftx12ft or something like that. Not too large but enough for a tank or two!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

ADA LEGEND FRANCIS XAVIER COMMENTED ON YOUR JOURNAL!!!! 

I can't wait for this to be cycled and set-up


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ fish kid strikes again! U fail to ever disappoint me!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with it!





Da Plant Man said:


> ADA LEGEND FRANCIS XAVIER COMMENTED ON YOUR JOURNAL!!!!
> 
> I can't wait for this to be cycled and set-up





TwoStrokeKing said:


> AZ fish kid strikes again! U fail to ever disappoint me!


Thanks guys!
Unfortunately the progress on this tank has been a little slow lately... although i did order a 9L and 3L bag of new amazonia from AFA today, along with a garden mat to put under the tank. In a few months i should have enough spending money to purchase the rest of the equipment, which includes a GLA regulator, Milwaukee SMS 122 pH Controller, Eheim 2217, drop checker, etc. I keep thinking that i want to do another dutch scape, but i'd like to get some sort of hardscape in there. Speaking of hardscape, will you be getting in any more ohko stone in anytime soon Francis?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

come on now...you're killing us with the suspense...*cracks whip*...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

shrimpnmoss said:


> come on now...you're killing us with the suspense...*cracks whip*...


Paypal me a few hundred and it won't be so slow.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Paypal me a few hundred and it won't be so slow.



Plant sale!! Come on and down and get some! How about this? I'll donate to your 60p fund when my next tank gets here on July 15. I'll buy some trimmings. roud:

All jokes aside...I take forever to put together my tanks...6-12 months of planning, changing my mind...buying...researching...I know how it is...especially this is you ADA show stopper!...the deal closer!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> ADA LEGEND FRANCIS XAVIER COMMENTED ON YOUR JOURNAL!!!!
> 
> I can't wait for this to be cycled and set-up


roud:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

What's "Dutch" style?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Plant sale!! Come on and down and get some! How about this? I'll donate to your 60p fund when my next tank gets here on July 15. I'll buy some trimmings. roud:
> 
> All jokes aside...I take forever to put together my tanks...6-12 months of planning, changing my mind...buying...researching...I know how it is...especially this is you ADA show stopper!...the deal closer!


Gotta make sure everything is up to par for the ADA tank, right? 



RipariumGuy said:


> roud:


:thumbsup:



Lil' Swimz$ said:


> What's "Dutch" style?


Basically just when you group many stems of the same plant together, and arrange the groups in rows. Typically plants that "bush" well when trimmed are chosen for such scapes. Here's a good example:











The aquasoil and garden mat should be here tomorrow. I'll get the aquasoil in and the mat placed when i get home from work tomorrow evening.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I like your dutch scape example, Philip


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> I like your dutch scape example, Philip


Yeah, if only my 90G looked like that... LOL...

Edit: Ohh i see what you mean, picture fixed.


----------



## averagejose (Jul 2, 2011)

updates?

edit: i thought i had more than zero posts before this one..... now i feel like a creeper


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

averagejose said:


> updates?
> 
> edit: i thought i had more than zero posts before this one..... now i feel like a creeper


It's slowly but surely coming together. 

What I have:
- ADA 60P
- 70w Metal Halide

On the way:
- Used Ultimate GLA regulator from Dollface
- Used Milwaukee SMS122 pH Controller
- 9L bag of new ADA Amazonia

Still need to get:
- 2.5 or 5lb CO2 tank
- New stand (I have one but my LFS just got a newer version of the one that I have, and it's 10" taller-- makes a HUGE difference)

I project that everything will be set up within the next few weeks. I'm currently rescaping my 90G so I have to finish that before I move on to this tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Have:
- New ADA 60-P tank
- Used Ultimate GLA Regulator
- Used Milwaukee SMS122 pH Controller
- New 70w Fishneedit Metal Halide (8000k)

On the way:
- New Eheim 2217 Classic
- 9L Bag ADA New Amazonia (used the other bag for my 90G)
- New 5lb Co2 Tank

Need:
- Taller stand from Aquatouch (will be getting it in a few weeks)

I should be ready to set this tank up after the 90G is done being rescaped!


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

do you think an eheim 2215 or an eheim ecco 2234 would be enough for a 60p?? I was always under the impression that a 2217 would be too strong


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

chris.rivera3 said:


> do you think an eheim 2215 or an eheim ecco 2234 would be enough for a 60p?? I was always under the impression that a 2217 would be too strong


I was originally going to go with a 2215 but i figured i mind as well pay $30 more to get double the flow. Plus, i can always adjust it if it's too much.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Did you ever figure out what was up with the reg? :S


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Did you ever figure out what was up with the reg? :S


Nope.  The GLA website says they'll be out of town on some road trip until the 25th or so...

If all else fails i guess i could get an inline bubble counter and ditch the other. That would definitely solve the problem.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Nope.  The GLA website says they'll be out of town on some road trip until the 25th or so...
> 
> If all else fails i guess i could get an inline bubble counter and ditch the other. That would definitely solve the problem.


Well that sucks. 

I'd run the inline if only for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> I'd run the inline if only for aesthetic reasons.


Yeah i don't really care so i mind as well just get an inline BC... would probably be cheaper than shipping the reg back to GLA anyway lol.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> I was originally going to go with a 2215 but i figured i mind as well pay $30 more to get double the flow. Plus, i can always adjust it if it's too much.


I read that the 2217 for a tank up to 160g? If that is the case you are going to be getting way to much flow ad wasting money unless you planning to upgrade again soon. The 2211 is for 40, so right there you are doubling the flow, the 2212 if for 66, so you are tripling the flow, etc. etc. etc......

I'm just saying. :fish:


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

a 2217 is fine for a tank that size, i have a tank the same dimensions and a 2213 didnt cut it so i upgraded. flow very is important for planted tanks. i know tom bar, george farmer etc use up to 1200lph on 60p size tanks


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Have:
> - New ADA 60-P tank
> - Used Ultimate GLA Regulator
> - Used Milwaukee SMS122 pH Controller
> ...



We're about in the same boat right now. I'm getting everything together for a 60P too. Same light even. All I have to wait on is my stand, lol.

Have you given any thought as to how high you're going to hang your light?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> The light came today.  Very pleased with it so far. Super bright and i like the 8000k better than the 67000k bulbs that i have over the 90G.
> 
> When i return from vacation in 2 weeks, i'm going to purchase the filter, substrate, co2 system, garden mat, etc.
> 
> Pics!


Nice light I have the 150w 8000k over my tank and I love it and I have a 70w 8000k in the box right now to use over a bromeliad display log I'm working on. For the price you can't beat it and their service is great..

Len


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Uptown193 said:


> I read that the 2217 for a tank up to 160g? If that is the case you are going to be getting way to much flow ad wasting money unless you planning to upgrade again soon. The 2211 is for 40, so right there you are doubling the flow, the 2212 if for 66, so you are tripling the flow, etc. etc. etc......
> 
> I'm just saying. :fish:


Vendors tend to exaggerate by well.... A LOT! So basically you want to turn over your water volume 10-12 times in a planted tank so the plants get enough flow for CO2 and nutrients. I mean I'm planning on using a 2215 for my 11.4 Mr. Aqua 

Just saying... 


@Philip: SUBSCRIBED!!!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This will be a great setup. I look forward to seeing it with stuff inside.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I think he has stuff inside. He just won't post pictures of his honeycombs taking temporary residence in the tank.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Vendors tend to exaggerate by well.... A LOT! So basically you want to turn over your water volume 10-12 times in a planted tank so the plants get enough flow for CO2 and nutrients. I mean I'm planning on using a 2215 for my 11.4 Mr. Aqua
> 
> Just saying...
> 
> ...


Interesting, that is good to know. I didn't know planted tanks required that much extra flow. I got a 10 gallon now and bought a HOB Penguin 150 and works great.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, great choice on the 2217. I have one on my 60-p and it's wonderful. I also have a 2213 on my mini-m ao you could call me a habitual overfilterer for sure! I put the spraybar on the right side of the tank and had to cut it down a few inches. It is flowing from the right to the left and pointed slightly up to give good surface agitation. I had to turn the outflow quick disconnect down about 25%-35% for a couple of month till the filter broke in a bit and flow decreased a bit. Now it's flowing at 80%-85% but I do have a calaqua inline diffuser on the outflow but it doesn't cut flow down at all from what I can tell. Plus after 6 months of no discernible flow loss I took the filter off to clean it and it there was barely any mulm I'm there. After that I was confident that the filter would only need to be cleaned once annually if that. Another great benefit of putting a bigger filter on your tank. 

Do you have a ph controller on your big tank? I have always just thought of them as another piece of equipment that is not necessary. Then I think about having to calibrate every so often, replacing sensors, the cost and it possibly malfunctioning and then they really seem needless to me. 

I like the scape that you linked to for a possible layout inspiration. Though it looks like it takes up a lot of space. Since this will be your high light tank I think you will be wanting all the space for plants that is possible. 

You can check out my 60-p in my sig and perhaps get some insight from that jpurnal. You can also pm me with any questions too, I like to help when I can. 

PS-do you have any of that rare hygro left?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> We're about in the same boat right now. I'm getting everything together for a 60P too. Same light even. All I have to wait on is my stand, lol.
> 
> Have you given any thought as to how high you're going to hang your light?


I want this to be a very high light tank, so it's basically only going to be a few inches away from the surface-- just high enough to get a decent amount of coverage throughout the tank.



Da Plant Man said:


> I think he has stuff inside. He just won't post pictures of his honeycombs taking temporary residence in the tank.


The empty 60P is sitting in my closet. The honeycombs (and all other fish) are in a 20G that's sitting on the short 60P stand. roud:



bsmith said:


> Yes, great choice on the 2217. I have one on my 60-p and it's wonderful. I also have a 2213 on my mini-m ao you could call me a habitual overfilterer for sure! I put the spraybar on the right side of the tank and had to cut it down a few inches. It is flowing from the right to the left and pointed slightly up to give good surface agitation. I had to turn the outflow quick disconnect down about 25%-35% for a couple of month till the filter broke in a bit and flow decreased a bit. Now it's flowing at 80%-85% but I do have a calaqua inline diffuser on the outflow but it doesn't cut flow down at all from what I can tell. Plus after 6 months of no discernible flow loss I took the filter off to clean it and it there was barely any mulm I'm there. After that I was confident that the filter would only need to be cleaned once annually if that. Another great benefit of putting a bigger filter on your tank.
> 
> Do you have a ph controller on your big tank? I have always just thought of them as another piece of equipment that is not necessary. Then I think about having to calibrate every so often, replacing sensors, the cost and it possibly malfunctioning and then they really seem needless to me.
> 
> ...


I do have a pH controller on my 90G. While i agree that it's definitely a luxury, i don't think it's completely unnecessary. It gives me peace of mind more than anything, especially when i'm out of town for several weeks.

And agreed about the space issue-- i decided to not have a hardscape in this tank to make room for all of the plants that i'm hoping to cram in there.

I don't have any more Hygrophila lancea available at the moment, though i'll let you know when i do.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I am also looking forward to how the MH works out. I debated it for some time when I was setting up my P but the 3x24w t5ho won out with being able to run 1 bulb, 2 bulbs or all 3 (2 switch fixture from caaquarium) and for bulb choices too. I still really want a MH and may get one. It's hard to not want that shimmer!

If the ph controller gives you piece of mind and your already familiar with them then that makes it a good choice for sure. 

What's the estimated setup/fill date and what are you waiting on, the new stand?

Also, I bought powersand and am using it in my P. I notice no difference then in my other tanks without it but it's kind of like the ph controller IMO. If it makes you feel better go for it.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

bsmith said:


> I am also looking forward to how the MH works out. I debated it for some time when I was setting up my P but the 3x24w t5ho won out with being able to run 1 bulb, 2 bulbs or all 3 (2 switch fixture from caaquarium) and for bulb choices too. I still really want a MH and may get one. It's hard to not want that shimmer!
> 
> If the ph controller gives you piece of mind and your already familiar with them then that makes it a good choice for sure.
> 
> ...


The main reason why i decided to go with a MH is because i really like 8000k bulbs, and it seems that T5-HO bulbs with the same kelvin aren't readily available yet. The shimmer is nice too. 

Just waiting on the CO2 cylinder/substrate/filter to get here, then i need to get a new stand... so it should be filled within a few weeks at the very most.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

looks good so far


----------



## Mr_ed (May 24, 2011)

May I ask what garden mat you use?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

you never fail to disappoint!! I'm sure you'll probably add some honeycombs in the 60-p later on =p


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Mr_ed said:


> May I ask what garden mat you use?


http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_25_45&products_id=251


The Eheim 2217, 9L bag of New Amazonia, and 5lb CO2 tank arrived today. I will be purchasing the stand this weekend. Hope to have everything set up within 2 weeks.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice goodies! I'm waiting on a package now... should be here tomorrow. 

Can't wait to see this thing set up!

You should just fill it with honeycomb catfish! roud:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fine equipment you got there. Especially that beast regulator!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I have to add this because it won't let the first sentence be capital letters. *EPIC.*


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks really good and that's a nice delivery of good to get started, but you gotta move that picture on the wall, it distracts from the tank and for some reason keeps grabbing my attention.

Hey, we can't all be sane!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

150EH said:


> It looks really good and that's a nice delivery of good to get started, but you gotta move that picture on the wall, it distracts from the tank and for some reason keeps grabbing my attention.
> 
> Hey, we can't all be sane!


Ohhh haha, yeah i took that picture down quite a while ago. Not sure where to put it now.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet product there


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice! Cant wait to see it all set up. Top quality stuff!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_25_45&products_id=251
> 
> 
> The Eheim 2217, 9L bag of New Amazonia, and 5lb CO2 tank arrived today. I will be purchasing the stand this weekend. Hope to have everything set up within 2 weeks.


You will love that reg I have the same one and it is great no tinkering set it once and leave it alone.

Len


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

This tank will FINALLY be filled on Friday. Woo-hoo!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to see this thing filled!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

wohooo! finally


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fill it up! NOW!!


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

We want pics, we want pics, we want pics,.....lol


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Well, the tank has been set up for almost a week now and everything has been going pretty well. Plants look good and the Eheim 2217 is really keeping the water clear, though i have to keep it on about 1/4 of it's capable flow rate or else all the aquasoil gets blowed around!

I am having some issues with my regulator though. After dinner today i heard a loud hissing noise and noticed that CO2 was coming out of the regulator near the connection to the CO2 tank. I think i'm going to need to send it in for repairs. Ugh...

Pics of the tank will be posted soon.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on getting water in the tank, sucks on the regulator.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure Orlando will get it done right away!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Doesn't sound like a reg issue but mire if a connection issue?


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

We need pics!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Talked to Orlando and he said it was just a connection issue... i replaced the plastic seal, tightened it extra well, and it seems to be fine now. After getting that CO2 burn a few years back i always panic after something goes wrong with my CO2 and assume the worst. :hihi: I'm relieved that it doesn't need to be repaired, none-the-less.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Talked to Orlando and he said it was just a connection issue... i replaced the plastic seal, tightened it extra well, and it seems to be fine now. After getting that CO2 burn a few years back i always panic after something goes wrong with my CO2 and assume the worst. :hihi: I'm relieved that it doesn't need to be repaired, none-the-less.


Good news! Isn't it great when things work out :hihi:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

AzFishKid said:


> Talked to Orlando and he said it was just a connection issue... i replaced the plastic seal, tightened it extra well, and it seems to be fine now. After getting that CO2 burn a few years back i always panic after something goes wrong with my CO2 and assume the worst. :hihi: I'm relieved that it doesn't need to be repaired, none-the-less.


 good to hear.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

HEY GUYS i think i'm dosing too much KNO3... oops.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bro we need pics!!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, Pics!!!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Bro we need pics!!!!





zachary908 said:


> Yes, Pics!!!


Did you guys just see my post with the pic of the test kits?
Nitrates reaching 160ppm is NOT good, hence why my tank looks like crap and isn't worth sharing pictures of, lol. Hopefully when i get the ferts under control it'll bounce back and i'll share a pic or two.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Did you guys just see my post with the pic of the test kits?
> Nitrates reaching 160ppm is NOT good, hence why my tank looks like crap and isn't worth sharing pictures of, lol. Hopefully when i get the ferts under control it'll bounce back and i'll share a pic or two.


So that pic was serious? I thought you put KNO3 in the test water or something...:eek5: Hopefully you get everything under control.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> So that pic was serious? I thought you put KNO3 in the test water or something...:eek5: Hopefully you get everything under control.


LOL yeah it was serious. I used the FertsCalc app on my iphone to determine how much KNO3 i needed to dose, and it said to reach 10ppm in a 17G tank i should add 0.2018 teaspoons, which is about (a little under) two scoops with the 1/8 teaspoon, right? Because that's what i've been adding every other day... so i'm slightly confused.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hahaha 160ppm is A LOT!!!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> LOL yeah it was serious. I used the FertsCalc app on my iphone to determine how much KNO3 i needed to dose, and it said to reach 10ppm in a 17G tank i should add 0.2018 teaspoons, which is about (a little under) two scoops with the 1/8 teaspoon, right? Because that's what i've been adding every other day... so i'm slightly confused.


Yeah, two scoops with the 1/8 teaspoon sounds about right. Perhaps the calculator is off?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> Yeah, two scoops with the 1/8 teaspoon sounds about right. Perhaps the calculator is off?


Well that's what i was thinking... the test kits are brand new so i'm kinda doubting the calculator at this point.

HOWEVER, in the dosing regime thread it says to add 1/4 Tsp-KN03 3x a week for 20-40 gal, and divide that by two if you're dosing a high-light 10G tank... ok, so i've been dosing double what i need to, but wouldn't that still give me 80ppm? Does the extra 0.05 tsp of KNO3 that i dose really make that big of a difference?


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Well that's what i was thinking... the test kits are brand new so i'm kinda doubting the calculator at this point.
> 
> HOWEVER, in the dosing regime thread it says to add 1/4 Tsp-KN03 3x a week for 20-40 gal, and divide that by two if you're dosing a high-light 10G tank... ok, so i've been dosing double what i need to, but wouldn't that still give me 80ppm? Does the extra 0.05 tsp of KNO3 that i dose really make that big of a difference?


Interesting.. You sure wouldn't think that small of an amount would make a difference. Perhaps you can figure out how many grams you need and then dose in grams for accuracy.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

HAHA... just redid the test and now i'm getting 10ppm... i guess it helps to shake the test kit solution bottle before using it. 
Herpy-derp.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> HAHA... just redid the test and now i'm getting 10ppm... i guess it helps to shake the test kit solution bottle before using it.
> Herpy-derp.


:hihi: That's hilarious. You go, Phillip!

At least you've got it figured out now!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> :hihi: That's hilarious. You go, Phillip!
> 
> At least you've got it figured out now!


Ugh... well, i was hoping that i'd find a solution as to why my plants aren't doing well, so i was kinda excited to hear that the nitrates were at 160ppm lol. :icon_redf Maybe it's just new tank syndrome... idk. I probably need to get more plants in there to help it cycle.

Edit: I'll take some pics of the tank in the hopes of someone telling me what i'm doing wrong, because obviously i am!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lololol that's well.... A big difference. Haha 
Be sure to post ugly and pretty pics.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dude, it can't look as bad as my 75 does right now. Just did a huge trim.. take a look at my thread for a crappy picture. It should make you feel better.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Algae everywhere, plants just don't look healthy for some reason... argg. I keep considering making this a low-tech iwagumi tank but that wouldn't be any fun, right?

BTW, i swapped the 70W MH out with a T5-HO (24w x 2) fixture. So i don't really think having too much lighting is my issue...










Rotala indica









Ludwigia senegalensis


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

What's your lighting and Co2?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow... No offense but you weren't kidding. What's your dosing? EI?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> What's your lighting and Co2?


Lighting: 24x2 watt T5-HO
CO2: Been keeping the DC at a very deep yellow since i don't have any fauna in there yet. My pH controller probe needs to be replaced so i can't give you a pH value. I've been keeping the CO2 on 24/7.
Water changes: Once a week, 50%, with all RO/DI water. Nothing added. I was thinking about trying a type of water that my LFS sells that has some boosters already in it instead of just doing all RO/DI... maybe that would help?



jkan0228 said:


> Wow... No offense but you weren't kidding. What's your dosing? EI?


Hey man, i don't lie lol.  And no offense taken.
Yeah, i'm dosing EI. I was originally dosing with pFertz but i don't think that was enough for my tank, and i wanted more control over what i dosed. Perhaps i should go back to pFertz for a while?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha then I am stuck.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

If I had a small tank I'd definitely use Pfertz I love that stuff! 

Really not sure what to suggest. maybe just cut down your photo period a bit to see if that helps. I don't like to give advice when it comes to Co2 as most people would call me stupid with the way I do it...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zachary908 said:


> If I had a small tank I'd definitely use Pfertz I love that stuff!
> 
> Really not sure what to suggest. maybe just cut down your photo period a bit to see if that helps. I don't like to give advice when it comes to Co2 as most people would call me stupid with the way I do it...


I thought about just restarting fresh with new plants and all new water (maybe 80% WC?). I think some of the plants already had algae on them and although you'd think the super high CO2 would kill it all off, it hasn't yet. Maybe i'll tone down the CO2 as well so i can get some ottos and other algae eaters in there relatively quickly. I think that starting off with a 70W MH that was basically 3" above the surface wasn't the best idea.

Apparently, the "skewlboy method" (as i call it) that i was going for has failed miserably. Tom, you were right, LOL. :hihi:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Did all the plants I send you die?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Did all the plants I send you die?


Quite a few of them did but I was able to move a few over to the 90G to save... They seem to be recovering well, LOL. I didn't think that my 60P would turn out to be a death trap! The cuphea and Rotala thailand weren't salvageable when I got them. Too stunted. :/ However the purple bamboo, Rotala 'yao yai', etc are in the 90G.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

AzFishKid said:


> Quite a few of them did but I was able to move a few over to the 90G to save... They seem to be recovering well, LOL. I didn't think that my 60P would turn out to be a death trap! The cuphea and Rotala thailand weren't salvageable when I got them. Too stunted. :/ However the purple bamboo, Rotala 'yao yai', etc are in the 90G.


What do you think the issue is, water too hard?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

bsmith said:


> What do you think the issue is, water too hard?


Well I'm using 100% RO/DI water in the 60P so maybe the water I'm using doesn't have enough (or any at all) minerals that the plants need? I'm using 100% tap in my 90G and they seem to be doing better in there, so that's really all I can think of...


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey - don't mean to hijack, why did you end up switching the MH light for a T5HO? I'm looking for a light for my soon to be 60-P and thought I'd ask. Also, is that only a single 9L bag of AquaSoil?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Jaguar said:


> Hey - don't mean to hijack, why did you end up switching the MH light for a T5HO? I'm looking for a light for my soon to be 60-P and thought I'd ask. Also, is that only a single 9L bag of AquaSoil?


The metal halide was way too much for a 17G IMO. I didn't want to raise it up really high, so I decided to downgrade to a T5-HO. Im much happier with it.

Yes, that is only a single 9L bag of aquasoil. I actually have a tiny bit left over. I probably should have just poured the rest in. :hihi:

By the way, this tank looks MUCH better now. The old pics don't even compare. I started adding GH booster to the RODI water which has made a huge difference, and I also picked up a temporary UV sterilizer to clear up the water. Lots more plants were added and I have quite a few on the way, too. I'll post some updated photos soon...


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

Did you go with another FNI fixture or something else? I'm torn between a FNI and an Oddysea... I dunno! And that looks to be the perfect amount of substrate, thanks. 

I personally would like to see updated pics, too!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Jaguar said:


> Did you go with another FNI fixture or something else? I'm torn between a FNI and an Oddysea... I dunno! And that looks to be the perfect amount of substrate, thanks.
> 
> I personally would like to see updated pics, too!


Yup, 24" 2x24 watt FNI.
I've never owned an oddysea myself, but I've had several FNI fixtures and I've had very few problems with them. And when I did, I received prompt responses to my emails and they sent me a replacement free of charge. Excellent business to deal with.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Updates updates~ pics or it never happened~


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Yup, 24" 2x24 watt FNI.
> I've never owned an oddysea myself, but I've had several FNI fixtures and I've had very few problems with them. And when I did, I received prompt responses to my emails and they sent me a replacement free of charge. Excellent business to deal with.


I'm a bit wary of the Oddysea one now because of poor reviews, so I think I'll just go with a FNI. Even with shipping to Canada it's still cheaper 

I am reaaally tempted to give the 70w MH a try, though, it's like half price right now - how high do you think I'd have to hang it to have a reasonable amount of light?

& yeah, pics!

ETA: Scratch the MH... I'm going to have this tank at sitting level on my desk and it's going to blind me if it's hung up too high. Didn't think that through properly LOL.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Good choice on the FNI fixture. You won't be disappointed.

Bsmith uses a 70w+ MH on his 60P and seems to have very few problems. I found it to be way too much light though, even with insane CO2 levels and EI dosing. But now that I think about it, perhaps starting out with that much light right off the bat wasn't the best idea... Lol. If you're interested in having the option of going high-light, perhaps you could get a four-bulb fixture? They have two switches so that would definitely give you some room to increase your lighting levels if you so wish. I'm actually considering getting the 4-bulb T5HO fixture for my 60P in the future.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I own 2 oddysea light, one 2 bulb 24" fixture, and a 48" 4 bulb fixture. I love both, and aquatraders (where I bought it) doesn't really talk to you, like they end the phone conversation early, however they did send me a new bulb to replace my broken one within a week. I would reccomend them, however, they do feel a little cheap, they work just fine. Their reflectors aren't the best, but that can be fixed with $5 and some DIY time.

PICTUREEEESSSS


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Are your plants still having problems? Did you add ferts to the substrate? All my new tanks had the same issues before I either had enough mulm accumulation in the substrate or until I added ferts to the substrate.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Well, i know it's not much yet, but it's 10x better than the last FTS... 

EDIT: Thank you to Cris and Travis for the plants!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pop an otto or two in there..


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I see crypts!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> Pop an otto or two in there..


Eventually.



Cardinal Tetra said:


> I see crypts!


Pshh yeah, now i don't know what to do with them. :/


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

OOooh exciting! what are you planning for hardscape?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> OOooh exciting! what are you planning for hardscape?


Nothing, really. Although my tank isn't anywhere near done, i'd eventually like for it to look something like Skewlboy's old 20L dutch. However, i think to achieve this, i need to really focus on my plant choices. As much as i like the _L. inclinata 'pantanal'_, it's obviously not going to work with the all of the other plants. Same probably goes for the _Bacopa madagascariensis_ since it's so huge.

Definitely something to work towards...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

OOOOoooOOOOhhhh!! thats a really cool tank! yours will be there in no time!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Where is that guy anyway...he still hasn't responded to my PM from last March


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

orchidman said:


> OOOOoooOOOOhhhh!! thats a really cool tank! yours will be there in no time!


I'd like to think so, lol. :hihi:



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Where is that guy anyway...he still hasn't responded to my PM from last March


I actually spoke to him on the phone a little over a month ago. Apparently he's no longer nearly as active in the hobby, but if i remember correctly he still has a small planted tank. It would be great if he'd come back to the forums some time.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Tell him I still owe him a plant package!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Its getting a lot better! Give it a little time and it will look perfect.

When shall we expect to see fish?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Tell him I still owe him a plant package!


If i ever talk to him again i will.



Da Plant Man said:


> Its getting a lot better! Give it a little time and it will look perfect.
> 
> When shall we expect to see fish?


Thank you, tankling. :biggrin:
Fish probably won't be added for a while. I'd like to get the scape perfected before i add fish so i don't have to worry about CO2 fluctuations and ammonia spikes caused by constant uprooting.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Well, i decided to completely start over since there was algae EVERYWHERE and i wanted a fresh start... so i decided to drain it, bring it outside, and give it a good cleaning. Right as i was done cleaning it, the tank slipped from my hands and ended up cracking. Fun...

Anyhow, i guess i'll be picking up another 60P to replace it. Extremely frustrating but at least i have some birthday money left over to get another one... i guess i'll just have to save my emersed tank project for another time.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY PHIL, WHY! It was such a pretty ADA tank...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Oh well, at least i'll be getting one with the new ADA logo on it. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

awww no 


i liked the old logo


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh man! I am so sorry about the tank cracking! Happy birthday to you, huh? That really stinks. But now your new one will look 900000000000 times better just because of that.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Oh man! I am so sorry about the tank cracking! Happy birthday to you, huh? That really stinks. But now your new one will look 900000000000 times better just because of that.


Yeah no kidding. :hihi: It happens though. I just wasn't being as careful as i should have been.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Worst thing I broke was an expensive bubble counter. That and sitting on my glass versa tops. :hihi:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Ouch. That's a bummer.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the accident.  Can the crack be sealed with a silicone sealant?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident.  Can the crack be sealed with a silicone sealant?


It probably could but the front left corner got chipped as well, which concerns me the most. And the main crack is on the front panel. A bunch of silicone across the glass wouldn't look very good.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe use it as a future emersed setup?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

NOOO! Can you send me the old ADA sticker? I always wanted one to put on my crappy AGA tank....

Make it a frog habitat. Make use of that spilled milk roud:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Well crap... Aquatouch (LFS) sold their last 60P after the store had already closed last night... LAME.
Now i have to order one online and pay $35 for shipping... yippee.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Well crap... Aquatouch (LFS) sold their last 60P after the store had already closed... LAME.
> Now i have to order one online and pay $35 for shipping... yippee.


Bummer, man.  Aquatouch won't order one in for you?


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

It will be shiny and new, fresh from Japan. Get your Geiger counter ready.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Just ordered a new 60P from Aqua Forest Aquarium... $155 total. Ouch.
I also dropped by my LFS today and picked up 10lb of ohko stone and a 9L bag of new amazonia.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

When is it arriving?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Crispino Ramos said:


> When is it arriving?


Not sure. Probably early next week, or if i get lucky, maybe Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The tank is scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday... ARGG. Wednesday can't come soon enough!

I picked up some Ohko stone from my LFS. I've been messing around with the layout for several days now and i think i finally came up with a layout that i really like. Of course though, i'm always opens to suggestions as this is my first "true" rock layout. Even though i'm totally digging this arrangement, i'm concerned that it'll be difficult to incorporate stem plants into. This is by no means going to be another collectoris tank (i hope...), but i would like to put 3-5 different types of stem plants in there. As much as I like iwagumi scapes, it's not exactly what i was planning on for this tank.

Really the only thing that i don't like about this hardscape is how parallel the rock on the far left is with the one on the far right. I'm hoping that when i get substrate in there, i will be able to position them a little differently in order to avoid this.

Also, Caton was nice enough to send me some lily pipes for my birthday! I've been wanting a set for a while now and i'm excited to use them. THANK YOU!

Enjoy and please give me some suggestions! roud:










EDIT: Removed a rock and I think it looks better. Thoughts?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That rock on the far right looks like a froggie! Cute! Not sure I am liking the V shape of the rocks, Philip. Almost looks unnatural to me because of the placement of the smaller rock on the left being placed nearly on the same level as the larger rock. Could you move it forward a bit?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

LOL great... now every time i look at the right side, i'm going to think "frog". :hihi:

Any better? I actually kind of like the "V" shape but maybe it could be a little less prominent.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Ribbit.  Maybe not so far apart, keep the v, but have the little rock front of the big rock just a bit, or even moved forward from the right just a hair? Kind of like

..............Big rock
Little rock

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

You got the lily pipes? Yayyyyyyy! They came from asia so I was a little worried, but glad they made it all right. 


I think either way, the rocks look good roud:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfection to me. Still has a V, but looks less man made. Kind of like it naturally feel off the first piece and landed there. Now you can move it around to please you.  Thanks for entertaining me. Oh, and when you moved that last rock on the right after the first picture, the frog doesn't look very frog like. 

Do you have any plans for plants specifically yet, or are you wanting a riot of colors?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions Sara.  I agree, i think it looks more natural now. I'm going to keep it like it is.

Don't really have a whole lot of plans for the plants yet, but here's what i'm thinking of for now.
Red = Ludwigia senegalensis
Green = Belem hairgrass
Blue = Other stem plants (ideas: D. diandra, R. 'green', R. 'mini', R. mexicana 'araguaia', R. 'butterfly', C. anagalloidea, uhhh...)
I was hoping to work some Erios into this scape but i just don't see it happening...

Still planning on a group of ~25 ember tetras, a couple of otos, and lots of fire red cherries.

And thanks Caton! roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice idea for the layout plant wise. The ludwigia will look nice in that nook, I think. I really like the idea of D. diandra, R. 'green' or even green macranda for the background. In the front with the belem hairgrass, you could always add an erio or two later. Gave you thought of erio type 2 for the background? Could give you something. I do like those rocks a lot. I've always loved rocks over wood scapes. Promise you won't add wood to this tank!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like that last arrangement the best too. Have you considered how much of a slope you are going to do?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Nice idea for the layout plant wise. The ludwigia will look nice in that nook, I think. I really like the idea of D. diandra, R. 'green' or even green macranda for the background. In the front with the belem hairgrass, you could always add an erio or two later. Gave you thought of erio type 2 for the background? Could give you something. I do like those rocks a lot. I've always loved rocks over wood scapes. Promise you won't add wood to this tank!


I hadn't thought about Rotala macrandra 'green'. That might look nice and would add a different texture to the tank.

And there's no way i'm adding driftwood to this scape! I promise. :icon_mrgr



oldpunk78 said:


> I like that last arrangement the best too. Have you considered how much of a slope you are going to do?


Thanks man. I haven't really thought about slope yet. I think it's something that i'll just have to experiment with when i get the tank and substrate on Wednesday. Any recommendations? 

Btw, your tank is looking REALLY good. roud:


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have been really enthralled with rock scapes lately. It looks like most of the really good ones I've seen have a massive slope. I would think to copy this type of style in a 60P you'd probably need like 8"+.










Thanks man, it's coming along. I can't wait for the foreground to fill in.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hmmm... i might have to pick up another bag of aquasoil then. I like that tank! I'm trying to do something very similar to that. 

I like this one, too:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Apparently Sara has now named the rock frog "Kermie". 

roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, except you broke his leg and he sadly no longer looks like a frog but a rock. *sniff* You get a GOLD STAR for not using wood in this scape. I like oldpunk's example and yours too, but the thing I wonder, will you get sick of the ludgwia with a wall of pink? Something to think about. I tried to do that on the right side of my tank and it's overwhelming with color.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Haha, except you broke his leg and he sadly no longer looks like a frog but a rock. *sniff* You get a GOLD STAR for not using wood in this scape. I like oldpunk's example and yours too, but the thing I wonder, will you get sick of the ludgwia with a wall of pink? Something to think about. I tried to do that on the right side of my tank and it's overwhelming with color.


Well, i'm actually planning on a wall of green with some color mixed in, so i don't think the Ludwigia senegalensis will be too much. But we'll see.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

How about some sexy pictures of those lily pipes? I'm jealous of you.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Sorry, no sexy lily pipes here. I just have awesome lily pipes. Would you like to see those instead?

:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

With a break up of color, it'll look nice. I was just imagining all pink for a minute. :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Fine. Awesome lily pipe pictures it is. 

Can you at least take a picture of a crypt next to it to make it sexy? :icon_mrgr


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> Fine. Awesome lily pipe pictures it is.
> 
> Can you at least take a picture of a crypt next to it to make it sexy? :icon_mrgr


I swear, you're never going to get your birthday gift (even though i'm already 2 weeks late...) :hihi:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Mr. crypt hater. 

I should have sent you crypts instead.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> The tank is scheduled to be delivered on Wednesday... ARGG. Wednesday can't come soon enough!
> 
> I picked up some Ohko stone from my LFS. I've been messing around with the layout for several days now and i think i finally came up with a layout that i really like. Of course though, i'm always opens to suggestions as this is my first "true" rock layout. Even though i'm totally digging this arrangement, i'm concerned that it'll be difficult to incorporate stem plants into. This is by no means going to be another collectoris tank (i hope...), but i would like to put 3-5 different types of stem plants in there. As much as I like iwagumi scapes, it's not exactly what i was planning on for this tank.
> 
> ...


Late to this party but the first one is the best one. 

The other scapes just don't have the 'weight' needed to balance out the main stone


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> Mr. crypt hater.
> 
> I should have sent you crypts instead.


They would go straight in the garbage disposal.
(I hope L4R doesn't see this...)


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope he does. No rare bucephalandra's or anubias for you.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Late to this party but the first one is the best one.
> 
> The other scapes just don't have the 'weight' needed to balance out the main stone


Hey thanks for the input Dollface! :biggrin:
Looking at it as an iwagumi, i totally agree. However, with the stem plants mixed in, i think the most recent scape is the best option. 
We shall see though. You can never tell how it'll look until you actually scape the tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice rocks. I wish all of the LFS in my area didnt only cater to the salty side of our hobby. I mean seriously when petco/smart has the best fish selection in town I really fear the end is nearing...

I think you will drive yourself nuts trying to adjus the rocks on that table without any substrate to be able to position them exactly how you want/would be able to in he actual tank. 

Also those massive slopescapes are sick. How does one do something like that and since the pics posted for inspiration were obviously used for competition and were only likely set up for a short time, does everyone think that having a huge hill in a tank would last for any decent amount of time or just end up being the crux of the tank in reality?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Hey thanks for the input Dollface! :biggrin:
> Looking at it as an iwagumi, i totally agree. However, with the stem plants mixed in, i think the most recent scape is the best option.
> We shall see though. You can never tell how it'll look until you actually scape the tank.


Something that's helpful though is to not just look at the individual rocks on their own, but as a complete silhouette, including the front line the rocks present in the substrate. 

The first one vs. your most recent scape has a more substantial presence with the addition of that one stone that sort of completes the supporting stone, instead of it just looking that it's sort of ... flat. 

sort of sort of sort of.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

We needs an update. roud:


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> We needs an update. roud:


+1roud:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Soil and rocks are in the tank. Going to fill it after I get home from the food bank today. Decided to not do any sloping with the substrate since it looked awkward with the layout. Will post some pics later today.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Will post some pics later today.



Thats what you always say. :flick:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

It looks better in person, i swear. LOL.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice! the right side substrate is higher than the left though


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Cute frog rock. 

Good job! roud:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good from here too, I swear. Those other tanks give the illusion of having two big hills but it's all plants with no AS up front, so they may just have pockets of soil on the sides and back, or we talk about this all the time at club meetings, they could just be plants from a grow out tank, weighted and crammed together tightly just for the photo and there could be no soil back there at all.

You might need to move your rocks more toward the foreground if you want to achieve the same effect or some of them could get completely hidden by plants.

It looks nice so far and good luck with the rest.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

wow your water is crystal clear!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Get it planted!!!!!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments/suggestions. I filled the tank very slowly over layers of newspapers. I saw Oliver Knott use this in one of his aquascaping demonstration videos and i thought i'd try it out. There was little-to-no clouding of the water. It seemed to work extremely well and i'll for sure be using this method again in the future!

I'm planning on picking up some plants from Crispino Ramos tomorrow to fill this tank up. The only thing that i'll need after that is belem hair grass which i'll probably be ordering from the SNS.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

what light is that? does it have hinged legs?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

shrimpnmoss said:


> what light is that? does it have hinged legs?


It's a FishNeedIt 24" 2-bulb T5-HO fixture. It doesn't exactly have the best PAR output but it should be more than sufficient for what i'm trying to accomplish. If not, i can always upgrade.

And yes, it does have hinged legs. It's very helpful being able to get the light out of the way when doing stuff inside of the tank instead of taking the whole fixture off.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

That newspaper thing is magic isn't it?? It's awesome! When I tried it sometimes I would get newspaper flakes swirling. So this past time I used a dish towel and that worked even better!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Updated pics!
Still need to get plants for the right side and something for the middle. I'm planning on more Didiplis diandra for the back right and maybe Cuphea anagalloidea in front of it. Hoping to try to incorporate Rotala 'butterfly' into the scape somewhere.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't wait till it fills in!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks fantastic already, Phillip! I can't wait to see you work your magic on this tank!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks good! You have the same light as me. Aren't your lily pipes supposed to be facing across the tank instead of back to front?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking promising, Philip!!! Can't wait for it to grow in more.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Yeah, the lily pipes should be on the side of the tank, but the stand didn't have any holes on the side to run the tubing through so it didn't work out. They seem to be working well on the back so I'm not too concerned. The lily pipes distribute the flow well, so I'm still able to keep the Eheim 2217 on full blast without water spilling out the front. The super over-filtration has been working out really well so far. The water is always crystal clear!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a little FYI - the FNI fixture is pretty good for the price - but I think on the rim it's a little too much light for a 60P, unless you can hang it higher. After 2 months I started to get algae on the substrate with only an 8 hour photoperiod. I disconnected one of the bulbs and I'm trying it now with a 10 hour photoperiod and 1 bulb. I'll let you know how it works.

Of course, your mileage may vary. I was injecting 3bps Co2, using Aquasoil new Amazonia, and very light fert dosing. The plants grew like crazy - I was trimming weekly. I'm hoping that with half the light and only a single bulb, I won't have to trim as much, but the plants will still grow. If it doesn't work out I need to figure out how to hang the light.

Early on in your journal you had a metal halide light. What ever happened to that? I was thinking of getting a FNI 70 watt MH.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Storm said:


> Just a little FYI - the FNI fixture is pretty good for the price - but I think on the rim it's a little too much light for a 60P, unless you can hang it higher. After 2 months I started to get algae on the substrate with only an 8 hour photoperiod. I disconnected one of the bulbs and I'm trying it now with a 10 hour photoperiod and 1 bulb. I'll let you know how it works.
> 
> Of course, your mileage may vary. I was injecting 3bps Co2, using Aquasoil new Amazonia, and very light fert dosing. The plants grew like crazy - I was trimming weekly. I'm hoping that with half the light and only a single bulb, I won't have to trim as much, but the plants will still grow. If it doesn't work out I need to figure out how to hang the light.
> 
> Early on in your journal you had a metal halide light. What ever happened to that? I was thinking of getting a FNI 70 watt MH.


Thanks, i'll keep that into consideration.
I replaced the 70w MH with the T5 fixture because the 70W was too much for the 60P. It also didn't really give the coverage that i was hoping it would (without hanging it 24" from the top of the tank, of course). 
The 2-bulb fixture seems to be working out well but the tank has only been filled for about a week so it's hard to tell right now.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this is looking fantastic!

do you have a plant list? i love it! especially that red one!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

So far here's what i have:
- Belem HG
- Didiplis diandra
- Ludwigia senegalensis
- Rotala indica
- Rotala macrandra 'green'
- Rotala mini 'type 2'

Hoping to add:
- More Didiplis diandra
- Cuphea anagalloidea
- Rotala 'butterfly'
- Rotala mexicana 'goias'


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice list! you should do a numbered pic with the names in a list. because im having a hard time picking out which is which


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Those are some awesome lily pipes roud: 

Show us some pictures when you have the AAPE meeting at your place 

The tank looks awesome. That Belem is so GREEEN


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The tank is doing well so far. I've been very busy with studying for finals this past week, so i had to wait to do the first water change until last night. I'm hoping that within the next few days it'll be cycled enough to add a few otos since i'm seeing a tiny bit of green dust algae appearing, which is normal for a new tank i guess. There's also a tiny bit of hair algae that came on the plants but i'm not too concerned.

The Rotala macrandra 'mini type 2' has transformed into something REALLY strange-looking... the new growth has rounder leaves that are a blue-green color with a purple tint. I'll have to take some pictures of it later. It reminds me of a Rotala macrandra variation that i saw at Aqua Forest Aquarium almost a year ago. I've kept Rotala mini before, but i've never had it morph into something like this.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> The Rotala macrandra 'mini type 2' has transformed into something REALLY strange-looking... the new growth has rounder leaves that are a blue-green color with a purple tint.


:drool: That sounds awesome looking!


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Storm said:


> Just a little FYI - the FNI fixture is pretty good for the price - but I think on the rim it's a little too much light for a 60P, unless you can hang it higher. After 2 months I started to get algae on the substrate with only an 8 hour photoperiod. I disconnected one of the bulbs and I'm trying it now with a 10 hour photoperiod and 1 bulb. I'll let you know how it works.
> 
> Of course, your mileage may vary. I was injecting 3bps Co2, using Aquasoil new Amazonia, and very light fert dosing. The plants grew like crazy - I was trimming weekly. I'm hoping that with half the light and only a single bulb, I won't have to trim as much, but the plants will still grow. If it doesn't work out I need to figure out how to hang the light.
> 
> Early on in your journal you had a metal halide light. What ever happened to that? I was thinking of getting a FNI 70 watt MH.


Please disregard what I said - my algae bloom was being caused by a Co2 issue, not an excess light issue. I think the 2 bulb fixture you have is just about right for this tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Here's an updated photo.
I have most of the plants now, just waiting for them to grow in. I still need something for the middle in the back. I was thinking more L. senegalensis or maybe just L. arcuata. Haven't decided yet.
Having some algae issues but not too bad for the most part...


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

roud: 

Looks great! Can't wait until it fills in


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks great, man! As for the back, I'd do more L. senegalensis.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have seen arctuatua in a setting similar to this and as long as you can get the red out in it, it will provide a gorgeous accent to all the green.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Question: why not have the outflow blowing the length of the tank?


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Could you do a close-up shot of your Rotala macrandra 'mini type 2'? I want to see all the pretty colors!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I don't have the outflow flowing from left to right because there was no hole in my stand, and i really didn't feel like drilling one. Having it in the back seems to function well and i don't have any complaints yet. I know it's not how they're typically positioned but it works. :hihi:

Here's an updated photo... everything seems to be filling in pretty well. Having some problems with some brown hair algae, but besides that everything is healthy. I'm going to pick up some amano shrimp soon to see if they can get the algae under control.

Let me know what you think. The tank needs some trimming but i figured i should post a FTS before i hack some of the plants down. 

I'm thinking about moving the L. senegalensis on the right to the middle. I think it might look better.

@Fishly - I ended up removing all of the Rotala mini, sorry.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

nice growth!


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking really good man


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Here's an updated FTS. Most of the brown hair algae is gone! A good siphoning and a couple of amano shrimp does wonders. 

I moved some of the plants around and added some _Ludwigia arcuata_ today. I also added 20 ember tetras and a stiphodon goby to keep the rocks clean. 

It still has a lot of growing-in to do but so far i'm pleased with how it's coming along. I'm debating on whether or not i should remove the _Rotala indica_ in the back left corner. Although it's one of my favorite plants, it's growing too slowly for my liking. It works well there though because it has a strong enough stem that it doesn't get sucked up by the canister intake. Any thoughts on a replacement plant?

I'm not getting the color out of the _Didiplis diandra_ that i was hoping for so i'm going to be ordering a 3x24 watt Catalina T5-HO fixture when i get my paycheck on Thursday. I guess i should have been more patient with my 70w MH. :hihi: The new fixture has two switches, one for two bulbs and one for one bulb, so i'll have some control over how much lighting i'll have over the tank. The upgrade in reflectors and ballasts compared to my current fixture (24" 2x24 watt FNI) should increase the amount of light by quite a bit. 2 bulbs might be enough, but having the option to have 3 bulbs on at once will be nice.


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

Tank is looking great, and btw where did you get the ember tetras from?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

dinosaurodon said:


> Tank is looking great, and btw where did you get the ember tetras from?


Thanks! I got them from AquaTouch in Phoenix. They've had them for quite a while so they're very healthy. They're a really good size too. They still have a decent amount left if you were looking for some. I had to acclimate them pretty slowly though since these guys were in one of the fish only tanks that aren't CO2-injected.


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

^ thanks


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Finally...I've been waiting forever to see some fish in that! Looking good


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Nice tank and great fish choice, two of my favorites


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

How do you figure the color of your D. diandra is connected to the lights? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Heartnet said:


> How do you figure the color of your D. diandra is connected to the lights?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Just from some brief research... From what I've read it needs higher light to get some color. I'm also noticing that the bottoms are turning black on some of the stems which is also due to poor lighting levels. Yes, I do have 2x24 watts over this tank which should be more than sufficient, but the fixture that I currently have has poor reflectors and ballasts.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking good man, I never could get my dhg to grow like that. Those black bottoms couldn't possibly have anything to do with water flow also?? You should really try putting those pipes on the side, even if you have a hole in the back just run the tubes around. It looks to be kicking a lot of current but I just can't see how It's affective like you have it set up. To me it would could significantly less flow on the right then left wouldn't it?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks nice. How much is the 60-P? Do you have any updated pics? I love the bushy-like look in the back


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

The 60-p is $120, at least thats how much he paid for the second one, seeing how he broke the first one 


WE NEED MORE PICTURES!


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

Tank is looking good. Do you mind telling me where you got the stand? I am trying to figure out what to do for a stand for mine. I cant afford an ADA stand, and I cant build anything in my apartment. It seems impossible to find a contemporary, clean lines, stand for sale anywhere. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahem. Pictures, por favor?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

zchauvin said:


> Looking good man, I never could get my dhg to grow like that. Those black bottoms couldn't possibly have anything to do with water flow also?? You should really try putting those pipes on the side, even if you have a hole in the back just run the tubes around. It looks to be kicking a lot of current but I just can't see how It's affective like you have it set up. To me it would could significantly less flow on the right then left wouldn't it?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Thanks, i took your advice and moved the outflow to the side. It's been this way for a few weeks now and so far so good. roud:



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Looks nice. How much is the 60-P? Do you have any updated pics? I love the bushy-like look in the back


The 60-P was about $150 shipped i think. Maybe a bit more.



Da Plant Man said:


> The 60-p is $120, at least thats how much he paid for the second one, seeing how he broke the first one
> 
> WE NEED MORE PICTURES!


Haha yeah, that sucked so bad...



dunehole said:


> Tank is looking good. Do you mind telling me where you got the stand? I am trying to figure out what to do for a stand for mine. I cant afford an ADA stand, and I cant build anything in my apartment. It seems impossible to find a contemporary, clean lines, stand for sale anywhere. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I got the stand at my LFS (AquaTouch). They are custom-built for the store, by Leemar i think. I will double check for you though.



Da Plant Man said:


> Ahem. Pictures, por favor?


Soon! I'm REALLY happy with how the tank is looking so far. I have some more D. diandra on the way from Sara, so once that arrives and i get it all planted, i'll take a pic.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's a beautiful little tank but you need more photos in your Journal. I noticed everyone is begging for more.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I stalked his photobucket page and found out he has been holding back on us. 

Algae plant om nom nom









Rhizoclonium infested tank









What it looks like without algae:










Now I just hope he doesn't hurt me for showing off his algae. At least Sara is going to like it... :bounce:


Seriously though, I love the tank Philip! Keep battling that algae!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't get me started on algae. I'm about a week away from taking my 70w MH off my 60-p and going back to my 3x24w t5ho. I just can pump enough co2 in there to have a photoperiod over 5h. And if I raise it anymore I'll blind customers in my office!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Bahaha thanks Caton.

Yeah i'm having some serious rhizoclonium problems in this tank. It went away for a few weeks but then quickly came back. I'm not sure what caused the bloom. My local club is doing a group order from Zid Zulander and i'm going to be getting 30 amano shrimp to put in this tank. Although i've heard they don't seem to eat rhizoclonium i hope i get some hungry ones.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I hesitantly picked up 2 black mollies from my LFS to see if they'd munch on the rhizoclonium... and to my surprise, they're having a feast! I'm going to get a few more to speed up the process. I hope they have a huge appetite because there's a lot of algae to go around. :biggrin: I've never really liked mollies that well, but if they get the job done then i'm definitely a fan now!


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Bloody hated the mollies I had. Bossed everything else around. Hope yours play nicer with others. Also the incessant breeding was kinda fun for about a month, but then what do you do with 40 of them?


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Don't get me started on algae. I'm about a week away from taking my 70w MH off my 60-p and going back to my 3x24w t5ho. I just can pump enough co2 in there to have a photoperiod over 5h. And if I raise it anymore I'll blind customers in my office!


Bummer. I am running a 70w MH over My mini-M. I have the fixture about 1ft above the water. No algae whatsoever, and my photoperiod varies from 5-8hrs/day. Do you use RO water?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have nice at about 20" from the surface at the moment. It seems to have helped slow the algae. There are two types of algae it's creating, BBA (easy enough but no matter how high I crank the gas it won't stop appearing) and this very strange algae that pretty much sits in top of everything that is easily sucked up by just using my gravel vacuum hose. It's a bright dark green. I might also have rhizo, what's that just green stringy kind of tough algae?

Yes I do use RO.


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Damnn bro how the hell did u get all that algae build up in your tank and how did u get rid of it?


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Updates:
- Moved the inflow/outflow to the left side of the tank instead of keeping them in the back. Unfortunately in the process i broke the inflow.  
- Purchased a Giesmann midday, aquaflora, and aquablue+ bulb today. I'm really liking the color combo. My pictures are turning out much better with the different kelvin too!
- Didiplis diandra is finally making a comeback, but the Ludwigia brevipes is suffering. I think i've been dosing too much phosphates, so i hope that decreasing the KH2PO4 amount will help with the weird melting trend that i've been seeing with a lot of the plants in this tank.
- The rhizoclonium algae is practically gone! If not, it's currently under control thanks to some black mollies and amano shrimp.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Trimmed the tank last night. I'm pretty amazed at the drastic difference in the appearance of the L. 'red' after i installed the new bulbs. Look at how red it is compared to the photo above!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow! Nice! 

We need a video!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking great! This is going to grow in nice.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Decided to change up the hardscape a bit.

I'd like to hear some suggestions regarding the rock placement. I'm not sure if i like it or not. I'm still trying to figure out how i'm going to go about planting this tank with the new hardscape. 

I think this tank would definitely benefit from some sloping, but i really don't feel like having to rip out all the grass and upsetting the cycle.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Why is nobody commenting on this? 

This tank is SICK! The hardscape in the photo above I think is a lot better than the 'v' method.

And WHAAATTT!?!?! You broke my birthday present to you? Shame.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll bite. The new stone is much nicer than the ohko you had before. The size of the stone is in better proportion to the tank size. The stones look 'powerful' if you catch my drift. The old ohko looked wimpy. 

The placement looks good on the right side. How do you feel about bringing in the medium stone on the left and placing it close to the 'family' of stones. Perhaps exchanging places with the smaller stone in front of the main stone. Also turning the medium stone around so the apex of the stone is going to the right instead of the left, this also depends if the back side of the stone has a nice face to look at(unless you were specifically trying to sway all the main stones to the left). Or tucking the medium stone just behind the small stone to the left of the main stone (again flipped with the apex pointing toward the right. It just seems the medium stone is too far out by itself. 

This was the first time I ever took the time to suggest stone placement for someone so if you don't comment I'll be hurt! Hahaha!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions Wabisabi. I tried moving a few of the stones around per your suggestions, but i couldn't figure out another arrangement that i liked as much as this one.

The rhizoclonium disappeared (again), and there seems to be very little algae except GSA/GDA. 
I added 9 neon blue ricefish a few days ago and i'm liking them a lot more than the ember tetras. They're awesome fish!
There's about 25 painted fire red shrimp in this tank. I'm hoping to get more in the near future.
I also am planning on ordering another glass inflow soon.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Looking good! I like the negative space.

What are those fish?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Looking good! I like the negative space.
> 
> What are those fish?


Thank Devin! roud:
They are Neon Blue Ricefish, _Oryzias woworae_.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I wondered if that was what they were. They really are brightly-colored.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

shortsboy said:


> Bloody hated the mollies I had. Bossed everything else around. Hope yours play nicer with others. Also the incessant breeding was kinda fun for about a month, but then what do you do with 40 of them?


You feed them to the cichlids. If you don't have cichlids, then don't get mollies! :hihi:


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*A Few Humble Suggestions...*



AzFishKid said:


> Thank you for the suggestions Wabisabi. I tried moving a few of the stones around per your suggestions, but i couldn't figure out another arrangement that i liked as much as this one.
> 
> The rhizoclonium disappeared (again), and there seems to be very little algae except GSA/GDA.
> I added 9 neon blue ricefish a few days ago and i'm liking them a lot more than the ember tetras. They're awesome fish!
> ...


Ok, so I think you could definitely benefit from more plants. The algae appearing and disappearing seems to suggest some type of nutrient/CO2 imbalance that probably coincides with the dilution due to water changes. Certainly I think you learned your lessons about the use of RO/DI water - it's just 2 Hydrogen molecules and one Oxygen molecule and nothing else, e.g. no trace minerals, no carbonate hardness etc. My best experience is 50-50% mix with tap, but as far as suggestions the left side seems lacking (IMHO). I love the right hand side and you definitely should increase the stems on that side to produce the hedge/bush like appearance that you mentioned earlier in the thread. As for the left side, why not build it up with a slope, anchored by rock to give some heft and weight. It need not be severe, but if you not going to use and Cyperus Helferi or Giant Hairgrass or something to cover the back wall, it probably would be a good decision to add something to that side. Just my $0.02 worth! BTW, Purigen works wonders with Aquasoil...that alone would definitely improve your situation (although I use both it and a UV to get absolutely pristine water). I'm not a fan of dry ferts but PFertz is a great and almost as reliable in concentration as ADA or Seachem products.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Thank you for the suggestions Wabisabi. I tried moving a few of the stones around per your suggestions, but i couldn't figure out another arrangement that i liked as much as this one.


As long as you like what you see thats all that matters. I think it looks great by the way. I like the way you planted the Rotala 'green'(?) and added the little stone, visually pulls everything together.

Looks very 'zen'.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Here's an updated FTS.
The Rotala 'green narrow leaf' has filled in nicely, but not as much as i would have liked.
Having some minor BGA/clado issues but nothing that can't be easily controlled.
I need more ricefish!! Too many of them jumped... i should probably get a glass cover. :/


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Filling in well, look very good


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i see the cyanobacteria. since its in your carpet, i think you should increase flow. carpets tend to stifle flow, and that makes it easier for cyano to grow. remove as much as you can manually, and then point a powerhead at the spot where it was growing. increasing your nitrate wont hurt either.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you take the tank down when you went off to college?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Bserve said:


> Did you take the tank down when you went off to college?


I actually took this tank down long before leaving for college. Probably about a year ago.


----------

